# Scanlines -> Bild flimmert



## goela (3. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage!
Bei meinem aktuellen Videoprojekt habe ich einige Bilder als Hintergrund in Photoshop erstellt (720x576).
Damit die Grafiken mehr Pfiff bekommen habe ich grossflächig horizontale  Scanlines (der Fortgeschrittene weiss was ich meine) verwendet.
Das ganze in AE zusammengefügt und als unkomprimiertes avi ausgegeben. In Premiere dann als DV-Format umgerechnet.

Wenn ich nun diese Sequenz auf dem Fernseher anschaue, flimmert das Bild sehr stark - was durch die Scanlines hervorgerufen wird.
Die Scanlines war aus einem Muster 1x2 Pixel. Also habe ich die Scanlines auf 1x4 Pixel vergrössert. Das Flimmern hat sich logischerweise reduziert, aber flimmert immer noch.

Nun meine konkrete Frage. Hat jemand mit Scanlines oder ähnlichem Erfahrung und wie kann ich das Flimmern reduzieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi goela,

da wirst du sicher ne Weile experimentieren müssen.
1. Scanlinedicke erhöhen
2. Scanlineabstand evtl. erhöhen
3. Kantenschärfe der Scanlines reduzieren (unscharf ziehen)

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bypass41 (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

welche farben haben denn Deine Scanlines. Ich denke dabei an den beschränkten PAL-Farbraum.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi nochmal,

sicher sind Farben außerhalb des PAL-Farbraumes kritisch, wobei eigentlich
der Videoausgang z.B. der Grafikkarte/Schnittkarte/usw. die illegalen Farben
schon "clippen" sollte.

Auch Komplementärfarben, also scharfe Kanten zwischen Rot und Cyan z.B.
sind sehr kritisch.

Ich tippe aber beim Problem von goela eher auf ein Interlacingproblem bei feinen
Strukturen. Und dieses kann nur durch Strukturverbreiterung, Kontrastabsenkung
und eine gewisse Unschärfe beseitigt werden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## goela (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute! Danke! Danke!
Und ich dachte es kommt keine Antwort - Falsch gedacht!

Also die Idee mit dem Unschaft zeichnen ist eine sehr gute Idee! Die Breite und den Abstand der Scanlines habe ich schon geändert - mit Erfolg!
Das starke Flimmer in verschwunden ein leichtes störendes Flimmern blieb aber dennoch!

Der Kontrast ist eigentlich nicht so extrem - schwarz zu dunkelblau!

Werde eure Tips heute abend mal ausprobieren, denn ohne die Scanlines sieht es einfach "flach" aus!


----------



## Bypass41 (3. Dezember 2003)

Schade ist auch, das AFX nicht die FireWire-Schnittstelle wie Premiere bedient und man das Bild nicht gleich auf einem Kontrollmonitor begutachten kann. Ich werde mir mal EchoFire anschauen.


----------



## Mark (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi!

@Bypass41: habe zwar Firewire, aber kein diesbezügliches Gerät, deshalb keine Erfahrung, aber AfterEffects bietet ein *Video Preview*! Schau doch mal, ob Dein Videodevice unter Edit / Preferences / VideoPreview erscheint...


----------



## goela (4. Dezember 2003)

Macht ein Preview bei AE eingentlich Sinn? Meistens muss das ganze sowieso erst mal gerechnet werden. Ich mach es dann so, dass ich nur den Arbeitsbereich rendere und dann per Scenalyzer Live auf dem Kontrollmonitor ausgeben lasse!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Dezember 2003)

Das Tolle ist, dass es z.B. für die matrox Parhelia, die ja eine Triplemonitor-Karte
mit Videoausgang ist, u.a. WYSIWYG-PlugIns für After Effects, Premiere, Avid Xpress DV und Photoshop gibt.

Damit siehst du tatsächlich eine richtige Preview des Kompositionsfensters auf
dem Videomonitor. Coole Sache das.

Arbeiten am Dualmonitor, Vorschau am dritten (Video-)Monitor.

Mehr Infos: 
http://www.matrox.com/mga/deutsch/workstation/video/sw_effects/aftereffects/home.cfm
http://www.matrox.com/mga/products/tech_info/pdfs/parhelia/parhelia_video_onepager_ger.pdf

Gruß
Martin


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2003)

Zurück zum Thema!
Hab jetzt mit verschiedenen Abständen, Weichzeichner usw. versucht, dass flimmern zu beseitigen! Ohne Erfolg! Ein weiteres Problem ergibt sich auch noch, dass er, obwohl das Bild in Endauflösung ist, die Linien interpoliert! Also nicht mehr regelmässigen Abstand haben. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Grafik quadratische Pixel hat und die DV-Auflösung 1,07 oder so!

Hat jemand noch Tips?


----------



## Mark (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi Goela!

Wo interpoliert er die Zeilen im AE oder im Premiere?
Denn: grundsätzlich bleiben 720x576 = 720x576 egal, welcher Aspekt: Photoshop arbeitet halt mit SquarePixels, PAL mit 4:3.
Nur, AE muß das wissen (Beispiel: Skalieren - Include Pixelaspekt). Ganz blöd wird das z.B. bei einem sich drehenden Kreis: 90 Grad und man hat ein Ei.
Außerdem würde ich das "Glätten" (in der Timeline das Symbol, das sich von einer "Treppe" zu einer diagonalen Linie wandelt - hach, jetzt einen vernünftigen Fachausdruck  ) ausschalten...
Allerdings: DV an sich hat ja nun leider (oder zum Glück) eine Komprimierung, in wie weit er da Haarlinien behält ist fraglich...


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2003)

Leider geht bei der Konvertierung ins DV-Format Information verloren! Da liegt der Hund begraben. Im unkomprimierten Zustand sind die Linien vollkommen richtig dargestellt!
Das Flimmern bei feinen Linien tritt leider logischerweise (interlace) nur auf dem Kontrollmonitor (sprich Fernseher) auf! Auf dem Computermonitor sieht's noch gut aus!


----------



## Bypass41 (5. Dezember 2003)

@goela,

lass mir doch mal Dein AFX-Projekt ohne PSD's zukommen, dann könnte ich mal schauen...wenn's recht ist.


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2003)

Also eigentlich brauchst Du das AE Projekt gar nicht, denn ich habe gestern abend einfach eine Photoshop-Grafik aus verschiedenen Scanlines erstellt und dann in Premiere eingefügt.
Dann als DV-AVI berechnen lassen und auf dem Kontrollmonitor angeschaut!

Kann Dir aber gerne mal diese Photoshop-Grafik zukommen lassen - wenn Du möchtest!


----------



## Bypass41 (5. Dezember 2003)

O.K,

tu das. Ich wollte nur mal schauen wie es aussieht damit ich mal in AFX nachbauen und testen kann.


----------



## Bypass41 (7. Dezember 2003)

@goela

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Bin gerade erst wieder zurückgekommen.
Also, das beste Ergebnis habe ich erzielt, in dem ich in AFX zwei Ebenen erzeugt habe und Deine PSD mit Scanlines 2 ( die breiten ) hinzugezogen habe (Position 3). Auf die Ebene in Position1 habe ich eine Richtungsunschärfe mit der Länge 0,7 gelegt, sonst habe ich hier nichts geändert. Die Ebene in der Position 2 wurde dann mit Halbbildflimmern reduzieren, Glättung = 1 versorgt, mehr nicht. Dann habe ich alles mit 'Unteres Halbbild zuerst' und dem Mainconcept DV-Codec gerendert. In Premiere habe ich mir dann einen längeren Clip erzeugt und auf meinem Sony Kontrollmonitor begutachtet, war gar nicht so schlecht.
Hoffe das hilft Dir ein bischen weiter.


PS: Nicht erschrecken, auf dem Computermonitor sieht das Bild natürlich dann nicht mehr so schön aus.


----------



## goela (7. Dezember 2003)

Danke für Deine Hilfe! Werde es mal ausprobieren, doch Du hast den Mainconcept Codec verwendet und da weiss ich (vom Lesen), der ist besser als der MS-Codec!
Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren - Danke!


----------



## Bypass41 (8. Dezember 2003)

@Pinky_M,

in der 5er gings nicht. Ich schau mal in der 6er nochmal nach, wäre ja spitze wenn's funktioniert.

Danke


----------

